# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Ouvrez votre Blog Forum : il est dj en ligne

## Anomaly

Pour ouvrir votre blog forum rien de plus simple. En fait y'a rien  faire.

Pour accder  votre blog, accder  votre profil forum (en cliquant par exemple sur votre pseudo,  droite du mot "Bienvenue" dans la barre bleue du haut en-dessous du gabarit. Puis cliquez sur "Voir son blog". Ce lien vous permet de voir le blog des autres mais aussi votre propre blog si vous tes sur votre propre profil, sur lequel vous pouvez ensuite crer des nouveaux billets.

Pour configurer votre blog, choisissez l'option "Blogs" dans votre Tableau de Bord et laissez-vous guider. Une configuration pralable du blog n'est pas ncessaire.

----------


## rawsrc

Impeccable

 ::ccool::

----------


## gorgonite

Les vieux billets de l'ancien blog vont-ils tre migrs automatiquement vers le nouveau ?

----------


## kolodz

Bonjour,

Sachant que les blogs "WordPress" n'ont jamais vraiment pris. Cela signifie-t-il qu' termes les "blogs" classiques seront remplac par ce nouveau systme.

Question annexe : La publication 'un billet sur les blogs "WordPress" tait rcompens dans le systme de point. Est-ce le cas pour le Blog Forum ?

Edit :
Mise  part par l'accs au profil d'un membre. Quels sont les accs aux Blog Forum depuis le site/forum ?

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## Anomaly

> Les vieux billets de l'ancien blog vont-ils tre migrs automatiquement vers le nouveau ?





> Sachant que les blogs "WordPress" n'ont jamais vraiment pris. Cela signifie-t-il qu' termes les "blogs" classiques seront remplac par ce nouveau systme.


J'ai dj rpondu  cette question ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...s-blogs-forum/




> Question annexe : La publication 'un billet sur les blogs "WordPress" tait rcompens dans le systme de point. Est-ce le cas pour le Blog Forum ?


Cela le sera aussi.




> Mise  part par l'accs au profil d'un membre. Quels sont les accs aux Blog Forum depuis le site/forum ?


Via la rcap http://www.developpez.net/forums/blogs / tout est dtaill dans l'autre sujet important qui dit ce qu'est les blogs forums.

----------


## SergioMaster

Un blog aussi facile qu'un post ,on en rvait , Anomaly s'est pris pour Sony , il l'a fait  :+1:

----------


## imikado

Pour beta tester, on peut reposter ces derniers posts ?

NOte: une question, est-il prevu d'avoir des catgoris dans le rcapitulatif: en regardant  l 'instant j'ai vu autant des news jeux, que photographie, code... il faudrait un minimum de catgorie, d'autant qu'il n'y a pas de modration et qu'il y aura  (facilit oblige) plus de blogs qui vont clore  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Pour beta tester, on peut reposter ces derniers posts ?


oui mais attention tes tests sont visibles par les invits. ;-)

Pour crer des catgories tu vas dans ton tableau de bord rubrique Blogs.

----------


## imikado

Oui, je vais mettre certains derniers posts, c'est pas grave si c'est visible, au contraire  ::):

----------


## chiv

Super ! Je vais tester a !  ::ccool::

----------


## landry161

Je viens de voir c'est cool. ::P:

----------


## Bktero

Devons-nous, les modrateurs, intervenir sur ces blogs ? La fonction "signaler" arrive o ?

----------


## imikado

Vous pouvez le faire actuellement sur les blogs "normaux" (wordpress) ?

Mais je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait modrer ceux-ci comme le sont les posts des topics

----------


## kolodz

Si il y a moyen d'viter les billets "test" a serai cool !
En particulier, si il n'ont aucun contenu... 

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## imikado

Question toute bte, la beta durera jusqu' quand environ ?

----------


## kolodz

Sachant que la section blog forum est visible par tous, y compris les personnes non connect. Il me semble qu'on n'est plus rellement en "Bta".

----------


## imikado

Effectivement, il serait donc fort pertinent d'viter les blogs "test"

Ma question reste d'actualit concernant la mise en avant ventuelle de cette nouvelle section et des derniers blogs publis (ou les plus lus sur une courte priode)

----------


## SpaceFrog

Sympa !
Mieux intgr que l'ancien systme wordpress  mon got, donc plus cohrent avec l'ensemble.

Merci !

----------

